# Andrei Arlovski on bully beat down Thursday!



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

So That stupid show bully beat down features Andrei Arlovski next thursday. Can wait to see him beat up a nobody. Hopefully Arlovski won't get KO'd:thumb02:


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

The show has been exposed as fake already HOW DID ANOTHER SEASON GET RENEWED!? The frickin "Bully's" were all Hollywood stuntmen and the stories were fake as hell. The "Fights" may be real but everything else was typical MTV GARBAGE. 

It'll be nice to see Arlovski win against SOMEONE however though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If the bully knocks out Arlovski Im going to cry.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> The show has been exposed as fake already HOW DID ANOTHER SEASON GET RENEWED!?


Lol don't tell me people actually thought it was real at the beginning? The plot and the actors are less believable than an afternoon soap opera. It would be like watching a porn movie and think it was a regular intercourse caught on a hidden camera. 

The only point of the show is to see how easily a professional MMA fighter can beat up someone with normal fighting skills. That's enough for me to spend half an hour once a week watching it.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Keep your freakin hands up Andrei or Im gonna freak on you...

CC420:thumb02:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

When i saw this thread, i assumed that arlovski was the victim and was gonna bring someone in to fight brett rogers for him. He would tell mayhem his sob story about how rogers is such a bully and came in and ruined his career.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

/e holds sheet over head with mascara running down face and crying


LEAVE ANDREI ALONE!!!! JUST LEAVE HIM ALONE!!!!!


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

JuggNuttz said:


> /e holds sheet over head with mascara running down face and crying
> 
> 
> LEAVE ANDREI ALONE!!!! JUST LEAVE HIM ALONE!!!!!


Lolz nice chris crocker reference


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

haha saw the preview, he just beats up some fat 280 lbs outta shape kid.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

stopped watching this show a LONG time ago. just don't give a shit.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

What time do you have to tune in to just catch the match and miss the skits?


----------



## GrabthemCakes (Aug 4, 2009)

This is a must watch. I just read that with Andrei there are some new rules. 

1st Round: Striking, boxing and kickboxing rules
2nd Round: Grappling only wrestling, judo, bjj rules
3rd Round: Russian Roulette. Pistol with only one bullet. Whoever doesnt die wins it ALL


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, stopped watching a while ago. I already paid $50 to see Arlovski get knocked out, doesn't need to see it again.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

The bullies are actually amateur mma guys now. It's lame, but Alvarez and Arlovski are the ones I wanted to see.
I just usually skip right to the fight when I download it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*What?*

Amateur MMA fighters? That takes the fun out of the whole show!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Heycheckitouticanputatitleonmyposttoo!weeeeeehaaaa aa!*

I'm still an Arlovski fan. He looked good on BB. How friggen scared would you be if you were the bully and you saw that on the other side of the cage. 




Well, at least he didn't get knocked out. He subbed that tool 5 times, and those kicks must have hurt in that fat gut. Then one good shot in the head, and dude was done.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

http://www.mtv.com/videos/bully-beatdown-ep-4-nathan-the-big-nasty/1621252/playlist.jhtml


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

so, i watched the andrei one... then watched the alvarez one.. probably gonna watch another. i feel guilty.

btw the interview with the bully in the alvarez episode was hilarious. "so you are the line? doesn't that make you the weakest strong guy?" "act like a dumbass, and you get your nuts slapped"


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Nuts Slapped?*

Is that what the bully said?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Is that what the bully said?


yep. no joke.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

HexRei said:


> so, i watched the andrei one... then watched the alvarez one.. probably gonna watch another. i feel guilty.
> 
> btw the interview with the bully in the alvarez episode was hilarious. "so you are the line? doesn't that make you the weakest strong guy?" "act like a dumbass, and you get your nuts slapped"


that was also gonna be the name of the bully's book.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bully's Book*

Who does this guy think he is anyways?


----------

